# Training goats



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Besides Nubians we have 2 Nubian/Boar mix that we rescued 3 years ago.

They because of having boar in them are quite stout. I have thought of maybe training them to pull a small cart of some type. 

Has anyone had any experience with this type of training?


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I used to have a boar that was trained to jump up on the barbequer. 

Well ok he just jumped up their a lot. But seriously I would think you would start out about like training any other animal.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

AS with training any "large" animal for work you need to start young. As with horses, you start colts with halters and leads. There are training harnesses specifcally made for Boer and Boer cross goats. Consensus of opinion seems to be training wethers works best - no distractions from hormones! STart at about 6-8 months with halters and lead ropes, gradually add harness and then training reins and teach all the ground work using those before graduating to using an actual cart. Hoeggar's Caprine supply has the harness and carts and plows and cultivators for goats plus a pretty good pamphlet/book on the subject. Takes time and consistent daily work as with training any animal.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

md1911 said:


> I used to have a boar that was trained to jump up on the barbequer.
> 
> Well ok he just jumped up their a lot. But seriously I would think you would start out about like training any other animal.


md you are too funny..........


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

goatlady said:


> AS with training any "large" animal for work you need to start young. As with horses, you start colts with halters and leads. There are training harnesses specifcally made for Boer and Boer cross goats. Consensus of opinion seems to be training wethers works best - no distractions from hormones! STart at about 6-8 months with halters and lead ropes, gradually add harness and then training reins and teach all the ground work using those before graduating to using an actual cart. Hoeggar's Caprine supply has the harness and carts and plows and cultivators for goats plus a pretty good pamphlet/book on the subject. Takes time and consistent daily work as with training any animal.


one wether is 3 the other is 6 weeks. so what you are saying is I need two about the same age. The other that I was thinking about is the wethers sister. So they are too old. OK gotcha. I deal with Miss Ann at Hoeggers a lot so will give her a call. thank you for this information.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually, I believe goats work better as singles rather than as a team. All the equipment and carts I have seen are for a single goat, never a team. They don't seem to "play well with each other" in a working situation. Your 6-week one would be an ideal candidate for training. You KNOW how stubborn a goat can be and you know that early handling goes a long way to compliance in a goat! LOL. Lots of patience and treats, just like with a dog or a child! Love chatting with Ms. Ann myself.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

My daughter wants a goat so bad, she reminds me everyday. Then I go on a call (at work) about a nusience animal. It was a goat. Cutest thing ever. Eating somebodys entire patio contents. So I got a rope and walked it back home. The friendliest thing yet since I was a stranger. That may have convinced me to look into it. Guess it will go along with the dog, rabbit, guinie pig, and turtle.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Goats are very social. One goat all alone can create a lot of mischief because of boredom. If you're going to keep it, you might want to consider a second one. 
And make sure you have a good, sturdy fence. They will walk right through an electric fence that will contain a horse, cow or sheep.

Now how would I know that?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

goatlady said:


> Actually, I believe goats work better as singles rather than as a team. All the equipment and carts I have seen are for a single goat, never a team. They don't seem to "play well with each other" in a working situation. Your 6-week one would be an ideal candidate for training. You KNOW how stubborn a goat can be and you know that early handling goes a long way to compliance in a goat! LOL. Lots of patience and treats, just like with a dog or a child! Love chatting with Ms. Ann myself.


Our goats will follow us anywhere to a point of course. What I was thinking was 1 pull for a while and then trade off. Maybe the second would either walk with one of us, tied to the back or walk along beside the cart. We have two big hills one at each end of us leaving here and needed someway to get supplies either to or back from either side of us.

Our goats are all quite spoiled. Hands on from birth. They are up in your lap babies.


----------

